

Ask HN: First Programming Job? - mpg33

I just started a new job developing.  I don't feel as if i am learning fast enough.  How long was it until you started to feel comfortable in your job?
======
dmlorenzetti
You might consider seeking out a mentor within your own organization. In
addition to knowing how complicated your particular processes are, such a
person should be able to give your pointers on how to master the material
faster, which parts to master first, which bits the company most needs help
with, etc.

------
MarkPNeyer
My first full time job was at an electronic trading company that used a
distributed system to price and buy options in real time. our system consisted
of a visual studio solution with around 300 projects in it. to get a
development environment running, you had to start about 10-12 different
applications. it took me a full 8 months before i finally felt like i _really_
knew what was going on.

Programming takes time. You're not going to do anything earth-shattering in
your first few months.

~~~
mpg33
Did you take much time outside of work to learn/study?

~~~
MarkPNeyer
yeah, i spent pretty much all my waking hours writing code. i love programming
a little too much.

